# Old chariot model



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Quick question for you. Would you have a problem with me using this model, or part of it, as a goblin chariot? (that is the only image I could find, linked rather than copied for IP reasons...)

I have a couple of these knocking around, just stripped one and I am looking at using it as a goblin wolf chariot with my O&G army. It was made by Marauder Miniatures who were a spin-off from GW in the late 80s early 90s. GW sold the models as part of the Citadel range and eventually reabsorbed the company in 1993. Potted history for those who are not as old as me! 

Anyway, the wolves are more or less the same size as the ones made now, the chariot is smaller and the models are orcs, rather than goblins, but are much smaller than current orcs.

Thoughts?


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd definitely let you use it . As you say there aren't many differences from the current Games Workshop model, although I don't think it looks as good. Also, you could replace the Orcs with Goblins if any problems did arise, which doesn't seem likely anyway. Just wondering though, why do you want to use that model?


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks Orcy enough for me. I'd certainly allow it. Now whether or not you'd be able to use it in a GW event might be a bit spotty...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Because I have two of them and don't have any of the current ones, therefore it is cheaper!  I am tempted to swap the orcs out for current goblins actually, the orc models are a bit 'meh' really.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

mount it on a chariot base and no one can really have a go at you


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes i'd let you use it it looks orcy enough and besides saving money has to be the way to go i try and save as many old models i can to save money.(So i can spend it on other models:biggrin


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I dont really give a damn what models my opponents field as long as it looks relatively close to what its supposed to be. My only worry would be about assholes at tournaments that say "its not a GW model you cant use it because this is how I win instead of beating you in game" Now I havent met one of these players yet but I have seen them in action and I just about tore his face off and strangled him with it. You can argue the point that it was made for GW but I dunno. If its just for friendly games though I would say definitely do it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have no problem with it either. Hell, I have seen all kinds of conversions that 'count as' and never batted an eye. If you are willing to take the time to assemble and paint up a model that you want to use and is reasonably close to what it is meant to represent, more power to you.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Bloody hell that chariot is almost as old as me!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I would let you it looks ace, it will make a sweet goblin chariot


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That _is_ an Orc Charriot, the fact that its almost 20 years old has nothing to do with it:biggrin:
It actually brings up fond memories of an O&G player using one of those in 5th with his Black Orc Warboss mounted in it and some cunning magical items and weapon to totally devastate a VerminLord for his Skaven opponent :laugh:

Nowdays it would most likely, like you said, work better as a Gobbo Charriot but Id see no problems with it as either, as long as the steeds and the crew is what it should be!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I have one of these too, interesting that this an 'old' chariot Squeek, it's my 'new' chariot (my other chariots being from 1985 and 1987).

I run it as a goblin chariot, as gobbos are now nearly the height of orcs from the old days, it doesn't matter much. I don't recall anyone ever complaining.

I do have a couple of spare boars however, I might re-tool this as an orc chariot, hadn't really thought about that...

:fiendishly plotting cyclops:


----------

